# potable water tank



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

this is inside potable water tank before and after.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Could you do a little better with the pics??


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

ill have to try again, this was my first attempt at posting pictures here. obviously a failure.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

dvp said:


> ill have to try again, this was my first attempt at posting pictures here. obviously a failure.


Use .jpg instead of .bmp


----------

